# Winter Storage



## jools (Apr 14, 2008)

This summer I moved my workshop from the basement of my house to an unheated detached garage. I'm up in Canada, and since it has started to get a little colder at night with the winter coming, I have noticed that my table saw (cast iron top) has gotten a very light amount of surface rust on some spots. I'm assuming this is from the condensation. Is there anything I can do to protect my larger stationary power tools from damage over the winter? I was thinking that maybe a thin coat of grease might do the trick. The garage isn't heated yet so they likely won't get alot of use this winter. Thanks.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Do not use grease, it will stain the wood. Use a good coat or two of car wax. It also makes the saw much easier to use.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

brokenknee said:


> Do not use grease, it will stain the wood. Use a good coat or two or car wax. It also makes the saw much easier to use.


what he said.... paste wax.

works great.

DM


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Yes, paste wax. I forgot there was any other kind. :huh:


----------

